#       .  ,  ?
.  ,  ?

----------


## grandpa

.   . 

 75-100%  , ( <30000, 30000) 

     , -?

----------

(

----------


## grandpa

,  54-.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   .


        ,    ,   .        .
   ,   ,    .,      .

----------

,    .    , , .  .
            /  .     ,        .

----------


## grandpa

,   54-.  :Wink: 
""     ,   .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   .,  , .

----------


## .

*grandpa*,      .   54- 
      ,   . 



> ,  ?


 .   ,         ,      .     




> ,        .


       .       ,  .  ,     .

----------

> ,        .


!    !!!

   :
)        
)  -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;

    !!!!!

    :
13. -       :
   (     ,     ), , -                   ,           ;

----------


## grandpa

. ::nyear:: 

   13     .

----------


## grandpa

13  ,      "  ".




> 


,      "".  ::nyear::

----------

> .
> 
>    13     .


!     ,    !
   ,     :Smilie: 

     .
  ,  13  ,    ?
      ?

----------


## .

*grandpa*,       .  ,    ,        ,  .

----------


## grandpa

?   -       .       .
  -    ,  ,      .
         .

      /,  ,   .        /,    .  .

----------


## .

*grandpa*,         ,     .   




> /,  ,   .


   .

----------

,    .   ?      -     ?   ,      ? (
         ?

----------


## .

**,    .   ,    .

----------

,     .    ?            ?     -        ?    (

----------


## grandpa

> ,              ()  ,      15  .
> ( .    27.12.2019 N 510-)
> (.    "")
> (. 13     06.06.2019 N 129-)


 ::nyear::

----------


## .

*grandpa*,   .   .    .13  2,  ,   .     54- .



> -  ()        ()   *  , , ,*  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
> ( .    03.07.2018 N 192-)


,      -     ,   ,   , ? ,    .          .

----------


## grandpa

,    .
   .
              -   ,  .
       ,       .  **  .

----------

> ,    .


   ?     -  .
       -    .   ?



> .






> -   ,  .


  -   .     !

----------


## .

> -   ,  .


  ,       .  ,        .          ,  .




> ,


    .     ,        . ,    ,   - .

----------


## .

> ?            ?


       ,   




> -        ?


   .    ,     .

----------


## grandpa

> -   .     !


   ?         .         ,   -         .

         .           ,  .

----------


## .

> 


   .    .  ,    -    ,   .     ,    
  -  ,   ,  - 
     ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

23.09.2019 N 03-01-15/73052
    11.09.2018 N 03-01-15/65041
    05.09.2018 N 03-01-15/63303
    30.03.2018 N 03-01-15/20628
    07.09.2017 N 03-01-15/57417

  ?     .         ,

----------


## grandpa

.
  -  ,     .       .  :Wink:

----------


## .

*grandpa*,          :Smilie:    ,      ,     ...

----------


## grandpa

.          .

        /.     ,      .   ,       .

----------

. , ,       ?        5  .        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


      ,   .   .




> 5


   ?        ,  - - ?

----------

.       ,  - .

----------



----------

[QUOTE=;55105910]   .

----------

> -


    ?     ?

----------


## .

**,

----------


## grandpa

> ?     ?


  ,          .

----------


## grandpa

> ?     ?


     54-,       .  ,     -  .

----------

> 54-,       .


   54-  ,       ?

----------

> ,          .


 ? ,   ,     ,   .

----------

. , ,             ?       ? 86?

----------

